# MySQL Datensatz in einer anderen Tabelle kopieren.



## Dimenson (24. November 2012)

Hallo Leute,

gibt es die Möglichkeit direkt per MySQL einen kompletten Datensatz in einer anderen Tabellen einzufügen ?

Beispiel:

tabelle_a
     - name
     - nachname
     - nickname

einen Datzensatz kopieren in 

tabelle_b
     - name
     - nachname
     - nickname


Ich könnte das mit PHP machen, allerdings befürchte ich schon fast das es dafür ein MySQL Befehl gibt den ich bisher noch nicht kenne. 

Vielen Dank

Dimenson


----------



## alxy (24. November 2012)

Nö, das gibts meines wissens nach nicht. Aber warum über PHP gehen? In einem Query geht es schon: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4241621/mysql-insert-into-table-data-from-another-table

Obwohl.. der hier trifft deine Anforderung doch recht gut: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/insert-select.html


----------



## Dimenson (24. November 2012)

Danke, das schaut doch schon mal vielversprechend aus.


----------



## timestamp (24. November 2012)

Der zweite Link ist die bessere Variante.


----------



## alxy (24. November 2012)

Schau mal auf die Antworten im ersten Link 
Die benutzen genau das.


----------

